# As Req. By BJJ Boy



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Eh man,

Here is what you hit me up on MSN about...hope this is what you wanted. First one is a straight-up cursive signature with a Sharpie, and the 2nd one is a little more drawn out, but still did it with a Sharpie. 

Well...here ya go man.



















I also have both versions with a straight white background. Lemme know if you want those as well. Like I said, I was still confused on what you're about to use these for...but whatever it is - best of luck with that.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Trey, are you saying you did that shiz with a freaking sharpie? Damn, you got nice writing bro.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Awesome! Im gonna use the first one. The 2nd one would take me to long to bold.

Thanks man. Repped.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow... Nice writing!


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Great work! I know a guy that does caligraphy painting for commercial businesses and it took him years to perfect that kind of hand writing skill. Are you sure your sister didn't write that? LOL :thumb02:


----------

